# Uber driver removed after refusing passenger with whelchair



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

*Uber driver removed after refusing passenger with whelchair*

*http://www.wfaa.com/story/news/local/2015/08/24/man-uber-driver-wheelchair/32281539/*

*Can we just admit that some people shouldn't be driving for Uber?*


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

If these ADA riders realized each of us is a n IC, they could sue the pants off of the driver refusing service to them. Most drivers are not Inc. or LLC.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberComic said:


> *Uber driver removed after refusing passenger with whelchair*
> 
> *http://www.wfaa.com/story/news/local/2015/08/24/man-uber-driver-wheelchair/32281539/*
> 
> *Can we just admit that some people shouldn't be driving for Uber?*


Many people drive taxi, that have no business working with the public..


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

UberComic said:


> Can we just admit that some people shouldn't be driving for Uber?


Indeed. Someone could be new or clueless in regards to ADA rules in general ,but why would you make things even worst and charge same pax $11.25, unbelievable.


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

Lol , another driver down


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Many people drive taxi, that have no business working with the public..


This argument is getting mighty thin, what with all the UberRapists cavorting about.
Hry, how about a post ranting against "Big Taxi"?
LMAO.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

But will thus mean all uber vehicles have to be ADA compliant? I certainly can't lift a passenger into my car if he or she can't get in alone. There's no way some could get into the high SUVs


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

ginseng41 said:


> But will thus mean all uber vehicles have to be ADA compliant? I certainly can't lift a passenger into my car if he or she can't get in alone. There's no way some could get into the high SUVs


You can't touch a passenger. If they need a ride they will have to get themselves in and out of the car. The wheel chair storage is your issue. But we haven't been trained on how to move people with disabilities. Think about the issue of a male driver placing a female passenger in the car.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've no issue transporting a wheelchair. I'm slightly concerned on liability should an injury occur getting into my vehicle. How would that work?


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

The only big taxi is in Vegas. For every place else, people are under the illusion that we have tons of money and political clout.

1) cab companies are so disunited that they have zero political power.

2) cab drivers are so broke that they can't bribe I mean lobby politicians even if they were to put all their money together.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^You forgot cab companies are so broke......................

Here, out of one-hundred-some cab companies, there are only two that are not on financial shoestrings. One does have money, but a cheap ownership. The cab business has become a sideline to them, anyhow. Their big thing is real estate. The other one is in debt to the fourth generation. Twenty, or so, are about to be put out of business because they do not have the money to bring their company owned fleet up to the required six per-cent accessibles. That per-centage requirement grows as time passes, so I suspect that more will be put out of business. Except for those two, all the rest have no money. The busybody do-gooders here learned that one the hard way.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I've no issue transporting a wheelchair. I'm slightly concerned on liability should an injury occur getting into my vehicle. How would that work?


 All of us are independent contractors using our _private vehicles_. If someone hurts themselves getting into our vehicle, they could sue our pants off.

I would say most wheelchair bound people who have not lost their upper body movement could transfer themselves in and out of a car from/to the wheelchair. All the driver would need to do is fold up the wheelchair and store it in the trunk & retrieve it later.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> You can't touch a passenger. If they need a ride they will have to get themselves in and out of the car. The wheel chair storage is your issue. But we haven't been trained on how to move people with disabilities. Think about the issue of a male driver placing a female passenger in the car.


Agreed. The driver deserved to be deactivated mainly for the attitude, the verbal abuse and the snarky charge at the end. But the ADA issue in and of itself is a major bugaboo for Uber at the moment. It's going to be interesting to see how Uber navigates those shark-infested waters. Many cities are making this an issue with Uber in relation to the fact that taxi companies are mandated to deal with it, while somehow Uber is claiming they are above it all.

The big issue recently with the big PUC fines was partly related to the fact that Uber was not providing them with the required data on ADA accessibility.

At my taxi company we currently have the ADA contract for Orange County in partnership with a much bigger transit company. As drivers we are trained and retrained on correct procedures, do's and don'ts, it gets pretty hairy. Lawsuits fly over things you would never imagine. Like you said, physically assisting a passenger is a big no-no. There are very specific procedures for how to assist them as needed such as how to properly fasten their seat belt if they need help, especially if they are female. If I am even one minute late to the pickup (after the legally allowed window of time) the ADA fines my company $1000 PER OCCURRANCE, and I am expected to pay the fine unless I have previously informed dispatch that I am running late and they have cleared me to continue the pickup. I could bore you to death over this issue but let's just say that Uber has not trained anyone on any of this as far as I know, except perhaps the drivers who are signed up to do UBERACCESS.

It was interesting to see that they just recently added that to the service options, at least in the LA area. And apparently they are now starting to offer (or hoping to sucker people into doing) paratransit services, which is an extremely expensive, specialized and time-consuming service to provide, and is legally held to a low cost to the pax. Obviously this is something Uber HAS to do, not want to do, and how they are going to convince drivers to go along with it and buy paratransit-equipped vans etc will be... probably a recycling of the same 'ol Uber spin.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

hanging in there said:


> Agreed. The driver deserved to be deactivated mainly for the attitude, the verbal abuse and the snarky charge at the end. But the ADA issue in and of itself is a major bugaboo for Uber at the moment. It's going to be interesting to see how Uber navigates those shark-infested waters. Many cities are making this an issue with Uber in relation to the fact that taxi companies are mandated to deal with it, while somehow Uber is claiming they are above it all.
> 
> The big issue recently with the big PUC fines was partly related to the fact that Uber was not providing them with the required data on ADA accessibility.
> 
> ...


I think the only way it would work is if uber reduced commission structure for access rides. If they are required to have this service and it is more time consuming and chews into the drivers time and profitability, then uber needs to make it attractive for drivers to want to do this. So maybe 10% commission for access rides.

Otherwise there will be no uber. The fines will trump the commission reduction for access rides. That's probably their best option at this time.

They can make themselves look good here.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

UberAssist recently showed up in Sacramento. I had the woman with guide dog in my Lyft car telling how she is one of the plaintiffs in a lawsuit against Uber. I think it's ridiculous that she should be forced to order an uber assist car when all she has is a seeing eye dog.


----------



## Shakenama (Jul 27, 2015)

Sad...sad...sad - I don't see Uber anytime soon training drivers concerning ADA. The second they start doing that, we'd be considered employees.
Wondering if I should make up a liability contract for an ADA wheelchair bound pax to sign...I mean it's come down to that right?


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Shakenama said:


> Sad...sad...sad - I don't see Uber anytime soon training drivers concerning ADA. The second they start doing that, we'd be considered employees.
> Wondering if I should make up a liability contract for an ADA wheelchair bound pax to sign...I mean it's come down to that right?


We as taxi drivers providing ADA service have been trained and that has not affected our IC status.

I'd think it falls into the category of "as an IC you have the right to not get the training, but then you won't get any ADA work, and if we can not filter out the ADA work then you are simply not qualified to be a "partner" and we need to deactivate you".


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> The only big taxi is in Vegas. For every place else, people are under the illusion that we have tons of money and political clout.
> 
> 1) cab companies are so disunited that they have zero political power.
> 
> 2) cab drivers are so broke that they can't bribe I mean lobby politicians even if they were to put all their money together.


Yesterday was my first voucher payout from the new company.
All though I own my own cab I am franchised in to what we used to call a "radio company" (which now should be called a "data service which provides potential pings").
They cut a check. I went to my bank.
Bank said "we can only clear half the funds- the payee is circumspect".
I replied "it's written on B of A, the biggest bank in North America! ".
"Sir, our software detects a problem with that account holder..."
Long and short is I had to go 3 blocks up to B of A and CASH for a $6 fee then DEPOSIT said cash in my Wells Fargo acct 4 blocks further east.
My new franchise is clearly a debtor.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Also, regarding "big taxi"...
The only "Cartel" is a few Pakistanis out of Maryland who own about 30% of companies called "yellow cab".
They own yellow here in charlotte, they have something in maybe Dallas and Houston, have a dispatch center in Saltlake City, and own Yellow franchises in probably a dozen big cities.
A flea on the dog which is Uber.
There is no such thing as "Big Taxi". It's a marketing ploy by TK.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> And apparently they are now starting to offer (or hoping to sucker people into doing) paratransit services, which is an extremely expensive . . .


I wonder what Uber pays paratransit drivers? The insurance is durn expensive!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> I wonder what Uber pays paratransit drivers? The insurance is durn expensive!


UberX Para transit will be a former beer truck (the dolly ramp, right?) With hemp rope tied around hook bolts in place of tiedowns...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

When T. Kalanick was testifying before the D.C. City Council, a Councilman asked him about ADA/accessible/handicapped. The first words out of his mouth were: "You need to look to the taxicab industry.......".


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

In Sac Assist is regularly fare. Wheelchair accessible in double.


----------

